# Old Forgotten Shed Opened After 66 Years



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2015)

Nothing of extreme value, but a lot of cool stuff...not sure where this is.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 21, 2020)

Now this is my kind of hunting!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2020)

@SeaBreeze I would guess that the location is Garlic City, CA.  Quicksilver is another name for mercury.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 21, 2020)

How did I miss this?

I didn't know mercury is called quicksilver, thanks M.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 21, 2020)

The blue & grey  crock on a lower shelf is what the first  margarine was  made in.
There was a bead in it so when you kneaded it with your hands  you broke the bead which had yellow food  coloring in it.

The crock  I have lacks a lid.


----------



## win231 (Jul 21, 2020)

LOL - that typewriter at :37 looks like the one James Caan used on Cathy Bates in "Misery."


----------



## win231 (Jul 21, 2020)

I don't know what state that's in, but places that haven't been disturbed for a long time is exactly where Brown Recluses like to hide.  I'd spray a shed like that before going into it.


----------



## jujube (Jul 21, 2020)

That place isn't dusty enough to have set there for 60 years.  Heck, my house is dustier than that when I get lazy.


----------



## debodun (Jul 22, 2020)

Like my cellar!


----------



## Don M. (Jul 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> LOL - that typewriter at :37 looks like the one James Caan used on Cathy Bates in "Misery."



That typewriter looks like an old Underwood brand.  I bought one of those about 5 years ago, at a local auction for $25.  I spent a couple hours giving it a good cleaning, and installed a new ribbon, and everything worked.  I wound up selling it on EBAY for $400.


----------

